# More Spearfishing 10/14/08



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Just a few pics from my first foray into spearfishing![attachment=3:hdb0rcm2]1.JPG[/attachment:hdb0rcm2] I was really excited when I got a double![attachment=2:hdb0rcm2]2.JPG[/attachment:hdb0rcm2]I didn't know what breed this one was, but I speared it anyway![attachment=1:hdb0rcm2]3.JPG[/attachment:hdb0rcm2]Mmmm...[attachment=0:hdb0rcm2]4.JPG[/attachment:hdb0rcm2]Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That is awesome, I am way jealous. Looks yummy as well. :twisted:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

The unknown one is a golden trout. I caught one on the middle provo just the other day.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is great. I'm putting this in one of the funniest threads. Nice work.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I really don't see how this is funny. You should be ashamed at yourself. Do you think it is really ethical to use a double sided spear. None the less, clearly you have exceeded your possession limit by all the fish you have on the plate. Tisk tisk.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont care who you are... that right there is FUNNY!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

****. Nice job dude! Are those hogs from Fish Lake? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent story !! Congrats!!!

You may want to move this to the 'Confidential' forum, as not to raise another ruckus..


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the support! It just makes a guy feel good, ya know?

Believe it or not these fish were harvested from a "community" pond here in northern Utah. The good thing is the local management are stocking these pigs all the time!

Just a note on the ethics question: While I would like to take credit for all of these fish, I was not alone. There were a lot with me.[attachment=0:1br4ctgy]The Gang.JPG[/attachment:1br4ctgy] This also gives some better perspective to the size of these fish!

Thanks for the reply on the "golden" Rapala, I was feeling kinda cheesy for not knowing my target.


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

Are those Kokanee?


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

I think I should contact Matel and complain that your using there products to promote spearfishing... Without the proper liscensing agreement.. You could get in big trouble. It also appears that Barbie speared two fish at one time... So she bagged more then her limit. There... Might want to contact the gummy fish company to... Lets put a cap on how many gummy fish can be purchased at one time. 

BIGGIEST FINE OF ALL IS GOING TO COME FROM THE DNR... FREE SHAFTING IN UTAH IS SO ILLEGAL... NOW YOUR DONE... I HAVE THE PICTURES TO PROVE IT TO... I AM GOING TO CALL MY GRANDFATHER ON CAPITAL HILL AND PUT A STOP TO ALL THIS HE LOVES TO EAT GUMMY FISH AND YOUR JUST STICKEN THEM FOR FUN.... YOUR IN BIG BIG TROUBLE... 

James Hardesty is rolling on the ground and can't stop crying this is the funniest stuff I have seen in a long time.. . Thanks for making me feel better.... I might even take down my other post now...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: I gotta admit, that right there is funny......................... :lol:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

You clowns can laugh all you want but I dont find this funny at all........ Ill have you know that I have already contacted the DGFR (division of gummy fish resources) and filed a formal complaint...... I have already set the ball in motion to put a stop to this blatent slaughter of helpless gummy fish.................................


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think those photos were shot anywhere near Utah. Those are Swedish fish.


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ifish said:


> Thanks for all the support! It just makes a guy feel good, ya know?
> 
> Believe it or not these fish were harvested from a "community" pond here in northern Utah. The good thing is the local management are stocking these pigs all the time!
> 
> ...





Petersen said:


> I don't think that photo was shot anywhere near Utah. Those are Swedish fish.


AWWW LETS ARGUE ABOUT WHERE THEY WERE SHOT... HE STATED IN HIS POST " SHOT IN A COMMUNITY POND IN NORTHERN UTAH...

Not to mention that barbie shot a gold fish. And I usually throw the gold fish back because I want my kids to have a chance to eat them.... SO I AM SO :evil:

God you can't read bla bla bla bla

Can we fast forward this about 25 pages of the same stuff.

LOCK IT UP>>>>>> LOCK IT UP>>>>>> LOCK IT UP>>>>>


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

So alll this talk about spear fishing gave me the Itch, SO I ran to Sports Chalet and maxed out my credit card on the smallest harpoon they had and a pair of those tight leoTARD wet suit things.

















Sad to say there are no more fish under 22 in the Berry, The great Googly Moogley was there spearfishing too with 6 bus loads full from some people from Colorado.
I overheard something about Pineview next week. I cant wait.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You got a lot to learn scubadiverguy....that a 'Golden Trout' !! found commonly in the Provo River. 

If I was a mod, I'd have locked this up months ago..... :evil: 

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

scubadown16 said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that photo was shot anywhere near Utah. Those are Swedish fish.
> ...


I'm not making this up-we've been lied to. I have proof that those aren't Utah fish.


----------



## scubadown16 (Oct 9, 2008)

.45 said:


> You got a lot to learn scubadiverguy....that a 'Golden Trout' !! found commonly in the Provo River.
> 
> If I was a mod, I'd have locked this up months ago..... :evil:
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:


pRoVe it Prove it prove it... I don't believe you -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -oOo- -oOo- -oOo- **O** **O** -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

As much as I hated the "other thread" for all possible reasons, I'm almost crying with laughter and my family is scared.

Nicely done, gents.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

high-lariuous!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

scubadown16 said:


> pRoVe it Prove it prove it... I don't believe you -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -oOo- -oOo- -oOo- **O** **O** -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-


My friend Rapalahunter tole me so....and here is a picture of one he took out of the Provo just a few weeks ago.....

Notice the weird stripe's....


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Yah, yur right! Yah, dey are Svedish fish! Yah, dey ver yummy! Yah, vell vurth the effort!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

.45 said:


> scubadown16 said:
> 
> 
> > pRoVe it Prove it prove it... I don't believe you -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -oOo- -oOo- -oOo- **O** **O** -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-
> ...


that isnt a golden, its a palomino trout!

Plus, I think the tarpon predated all of the goldens from the middle. The only goldens left in that area are in wallsburg bay


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Pete et al don't ban me.

ROFLMXAO. 

Man what an ice breaker...you go. 

It's education what a great tool. S16 you need to post this on your forum... we care and I know you folks do too. Cultural adapation and mind set change IMHO may be slow...build respect and appreciation and they will come/watch/follow. 

I have tears running down my face :lol: :lol: this was WAY TO GO...AWESOME!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Classic. 8)


----------



## CRH (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys are hilarious. :lol:
Especially since its almost identical to the real thread. "I am going to write everone in Utah and tell them what has happened, oh what a travesty, OMG I am outraged. blah blah blah." 
Good stuff, I like the gold fish, that takes talent with out breaking it into lil pieces. 

Good job, how long were you down and how deep were you finding them at? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I was a little concerned going through the Gold Fish's swim bladder, but a steady hand and no problems. I was in for about ten minutes and found them between (aisles) 14 and 15. I thought K2 might like this one I captured of a golden body surfing. I don't know why they do this...[attachment=0:alq3qdim]Body Surfing.JPG[/attachment:alq3qdim] Sorry I just had a still shot and not the video K2 produces.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Ifish said:


> I was a little concerned going through the Gold Fish's swim bladder, but a steady hand and no problems. I was in for about ten minutes and found them between (aisles) 14 and 15. I thought K2 might like this one I captured of a golden body surfing. I don't know why they do this...[attachment=0:2lo6yp33]Body Surfing.JPG[/attachment:2lo6yp33] Sorry I just had a still shot and not the video K2 produces.


You sir, are hilarious.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah...what's the possession limit on Swedish Fish?


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Fat FREE plus 2 ounces FREE. Holy smokes where did you find that bag, it does not get any better than that. Now I can see why there is so much Swedish Fish Genocide going on. When they are fat free they throw in the extra 2 ounces so you dont feel guilty eating the whole bag....Brilliant marketing, they sold me, Im switching to Swedish instead of these Western Family brand. Eating these Western Family brand is like fishing at Grantsville.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Serving size recomended is 4 pieces. Unless they test high for Mercury, you may want to only comsume no more than 2 pieces a month.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

This is the funniest **** thing EVER it is now my wall paper!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You just rape the sweedish fish with your litlle people on our PUBLIC community ponds I for one am outraged! Can't people just say nice fish and leave you alone. BTW funny shiz I just spit water all over my screen reading this! :mrgreen:


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

stop with cluttering up the forum.
please place all topics in their rightfull place.

this topic needs to be moved to the humor section of the forum.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> stop with cluttering up the forum.
> please place all topics in their rightfull place.
> 
> this topic needs to be moved to the humor section of the forum.


Although I can see why this thread was placed here (it relates directly to the other spearfishing thread that was also, probably, in the wrong forum), let's keep the fishing reports forum reserved for fishing reports. This and the related threads have been interesting and fun, but they probably belong in other areas of the site. I'm moving this thread to general fishing.

Pete


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> stop with cluttering up the forum.
> please place all topics in their rightfull place.
> 
> this topic needs to be moved to the humor section of the forum.


Wow you should never have been banned now you are just annoying :?


----------

